# OpenLdap - configure error

## phixom

Hi

ich wollte heute mal wieder mein System updaten und bei openldap hört der emerge Vorgang auf.

checking for TCP wrappers library... -lwrap

checking for openlog... yes

checking for sql.h... no

configure: error: could not locate SQL headers

!!! ERROR: net-nds/openldap-2.1.26 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 365, Exitcode 1

!!! econf failed

Die Datei ist aber da

ls /usr/include/sql.h

/usr/include/sql.h

besser kann sie doch gar nicht liegen und Inhalt hat sie auch. Ich brauch LDAP aber, da ich damit verschiedene Experimente anstelle. Einige Anwendungen, die darauf aufbauen lassen sich eben dadurch auch nicht installieren. Hat irgendwer ne Idee?

phixom

----------

## Beforegod

USE Flag mit SQL ausgestattet (schau mal mit UFED).

Evt. auch mal ein env-update machen.

Und wenn alles nix hilft mal eine ältere Revision verwenden.

----------

